# Iceeeeee



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Wallace tomorrow, what in gods name do I use


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd wait till they restock it Friday and then use power bait


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Why wait? Trout are there. Pink/green tear drops and waxy. P bait good too.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jig a tiny black Maribou jig tipped with 2-3 maggots. Used to kill them at Medina trout farm when Red Boston owned it!! Was absolutely the best place in the world to take a couple grade schoolers to keep them happy all day on a weekend. Best chile in the world also. (Walk down memory lane!)


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Sketchy ice! There is water in between snow and about 2 inches of good ice on one side.


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

ztkaz said:


> Sketchy ice! There is water in between snow and about 2 inches of good ice on one side.


I was out there Sunday on the North end- had a couple inches of snow, couple inches of white ice and about four clear.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

backagainbaha said:


> I was out there Sunday on the North end- had a couple inches of snow, couple inches of white ice and about four clear.


I fished it for a little bit on sunday on the north end as well, we had at least 5 in our hole maybe 6, some white ice but few inches of clear as well.


----------

